# Writing off miles for taxes



## kzee (Mar 3, 2017)

So I did a food delivery platform, wrote off my miles. 

I just started doing Uber, I believe they keep a record of your drives?

I heard you may be able to write off more miles then that? 

They don't track driving to the customer? 

Thoughts? Haha. I bought MileIQ, looking back now I don't believe this will help me very much?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just keep a daily log. All your miles while working, (deadheading to get into position, deadheading to pax, delivering pax, deadheading back) are deductible.
IRS has no problem with daily logs. Just try to make sure your deadhead miles aren't much more than your driving a pax miles.


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

kzee said:


> I bought MileIQ, looking back now I don't believe this will help me very much?


I use the shit out of this app. How could it NOT help you? It tracks all of your miles for you. At the end of the year, you have a report that shows every mile you ever drove 'on the clock'.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Just keep a daily log. All your miles while working, (deadheading to get into position, deadheading to pax, delivering pax, deadheading back) are deductible.
> IRS has no problem with daily logs. Just try to make sure your deadhead miles aren't much more than your driving a pax miles.


How likely is an audit?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> How likely is an audit?


Unlikely unless you do something beyond out pf the ordinary. They usually only audit people that truly owe money and are known to avoid it, that usually means those making $250,000 and more a year.

$25,000 a year? They arent expecting to get much from you, why waste the limited audit resource on you?

But thsts not a free pass to do anything you want. You may one day make that kind of money and audits can go back several years...

i use TripLog and my CPA loved the report i gave him. He said it was perfect for tax purposes.


----------



## walrusd (Aug 19, 2017)

Go4 said:


> Just keep a daily log. All your miles while working, (deadheading to get into position, deadheading to pax, delivering pax, deadheading back) are deductible.
> IRS has no problem with daily logs. Just try to make sure your deadhead miles aren't much more than your driving a pax miles.


What does "deadhead" mean? Can't use the mileage?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

walrusd said:


> What does "deadhead" mean? Can't use the mileage?


Means unpaid miles.

All app on miles are deductible. Write down the odometer and date at the start and end of your shifts.


----------



## walrusd (Aug 19, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> Means unpaid miles.
> 
> All app on miles are deductible. Write down the odometer and date at the start and end of your shifts.


So from when I turn on the app and start driving, to when I turn it off, all that mileage is deductible?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

walrusd said:


> So from when I turn on the app and start driving, to when I turn it off, all that mileage is deductible?


Yes... IF you keep a log to back it up.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> How likely is an audit?


An electronic audit, where the IRS just compares the amount you listed on your tax return with the amount that Uber listed on the 1099 information return, will probably happen. Just make sure that the amount for "revenues" is equal to or more than what Uber reports and you'll have no problem.

A full dress audit is a lot less likely, depends on the totality of what your return looks like, including the non-uber items.

Of course, if you are a full time Uber Partner, and you have much less than the 90k that Uber press releases say you are averaging, that could be a red flag too.


----------



## walrusd (Aug 19, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> Yes... IF you keep a log to back it up.


I downloaded an app this morning that automatically tracks my mileage and has reports so I should be good to go.


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

My accountant says record the odometer when I turn the app on and record it when I go offline. 

Another thing that will get you audited is not filing ttax forms. I forgot to file the form from my VA school benefits and the IRS audited me.


----------

